
Without New Laws or Walls, Trump Presses the Brake on Legal Immigration - pm90
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/20/us/trump-immigration-slowdown.html
======
googletazer
CTRL - F "HB-1"

1 mention in the whole article... seems like its missing the point.

